# 1969 Stingray Campus Green



## Cam_from_Canada (Sep 13, 2022)

I am considering buying this bike up in Canada but unfortunately I can’t see it in person and have some concerns of flaws vs. asking price. Would appreciate any feedback. Seller is willing to ship.

SN BE60112

First concern. No chain guard. I am assuming this is a standard Stingray for the year (no fenders, single red band Bendix rear hub) and when chain guards pop up on eBay they are often $200 USD + I can post a wanted ad on The Cabe to see if someone has the appropriate missing guard at a more reasonable price of course but if anyone has one and sees this, feel free to send PM.

The seat is shot but has the Stingray plaque on the back still. Needs recovering or a swap with a better seat.

Lastly the rear slik. No cracks, so I am concerned it is a repop. Seller can’t confirm. Obviously the rear wheel has been off at some point as the coaster brake is mounted to the wrong bar. I don’t mind a repop for a bike in this condition but a consideration vs. value all the same.

Seller is asking approx. $380 USD + shipping which would probably cost approx. $100 USD

Any thoughts and feedback for this bike in that price range would be appreciated as noted.


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 13, 2022)

A newer / better seat and a Chainguard could be big $$..... I'm thinking 250.00 as is.   .


----------



## freewheels (Sep 13, 2022)

Nice fun project


----------



## nick tures (Sep 13, 2022)

looks like the tires are original, it would clean up, the seat you could send to joe crawford in ohio, i would say $300


----------



## Cam_from_Canada (Sep 13, 2022)

Thanks for the quick feedback!


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 15, 2022)

nick tures said:


> looks like the tires are original, it would clean up, the seat you could send to joe crawford in ohio, i would say $300



I have a super nice original seat for 300.00


----------



## Cam_from_Canada (Sep 15, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> I have a super nice original seat for 300.00



Thanks. I have made my offer on the bike. Waiting for it to be accepted. I will keep this in mind.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 16, 2022)

I’ve said this before. Canada is a wonderful place to live for the most part but American vintage bikes are scarce. Very few were imported. We don’t have the supply of bikes or parts so need to step up a bit taller at times$$.  Anyway, almost curtain time for the Eagles.


----------



## MikeBa (Sep 30, 2022)

Cam_from_Canada said:


> I am considering buying this bike up in Canada but unfortunately I can’t see it in person and have some concerns of flaws vs. asking price. Would appreciate any feedback. Seller is willing to ship.
> 
> SN BE60112
> 
> ...



Ive got a guard for that campus.


----------



## Cam_from_Canada (Sep 30, 2022)

PM sent


----------



## 2002beb (Oct 7, 2022)

MikeBa said:


> Ive got a guard for that campus.
> 
> View attachment 1704083



Hi Mike. I need to buy a chain guard from you. I have a campus green Fastback. 469-438-5532 Brandon


----------

